# Not panting, breathing heavy



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Jaden doesn't always pant when he is hot. He will play and pant then go lay down with his mouth closed and breath really fast. And when he lays down he doesn't sprawl out, he curls up. 

Bambi doesn't heat up much at all, even when she has a lot of coat she always seems comfortable.

I'm worried he will over heat, how can a dog go against what seems to be basic instinct?


----------

